# Que peut-on faire avec un Ipod nano ?



## danana'Z (14 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour a tous , 

Alors voilà , je voudrais un Ipod Nano , et je voudrais savoir ce que l'on pouvait faire avec (désolée si je suis pas assez précise ! lol) j'ai lu sur des forum qu'on pouvait regarder des photos , ecouter de la musique (lool , normal mdrr) !!!

Mais ma principale question est de savoir si oui où non , on pouvait faire des playlist dessus ? 
Si oui , quelqu'un pourrait me dire comment on fait ? 

Merci a tous , et n'hésitez pas a répondre  . 

Bye !


PS : Je ne sais pas si ce sujet a déjà été traité , si c'est le cas , je m'en excuse et je chercherais mieux la prochaine fois


----------



## Sly54 (14 Juillet 2010)

Tes playlists (listes de lecture) tu les fais sur iTunes.
C'est iTunes la tour de contrôle de ton iPod.

iTunes -> menu Aide -> Aide iTunes


----------



## schwebb (14 Juillet 2010)

Hello, bienvenue 



danana'Z a dit:


> Alors voilà , je voudrais un Ipod Nano , et je voudrais savoir ce que l'on pouvait faire avec (désolée si je suis pas assez précise ! lol) j'ai lu sur des forum qu'on pouvait regarder des photos , ecouter de la musique



Et prendre des photos, et regarder des films. Mais ce n'est pas exhaustif, tu peux en faire ce que tu veux. 



danana'Z a dit:


> lool , mdrr



kikoo lol mdr ptdr     :afraid:


----------



## jpmiss (14 Juillet 2010)

On peut aussi se le foutre au cul et faire l'avion mais c'est pas prévu dans les réglages d'usine


----------



## Bombigolo (15 Juillet 2010)

Pffff , meuh non , y'a pas de vibreur sur le nano :mouais:


----------



## iPadOne (15 Juillet 2010)

zetes vache les mecs . pourquoi vous lui dite pas quon peux aussi téléphoner avec ?? ou utiliser une des 250 000 application de lapple store 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h48 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> On peut aussi se le foutre au cul et faire l'avion mais c'est pas prévu dans les réglages d'usine




Avec ou sans vaseline ?


----------



## schwebb (15 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> On peut aussi se le foutre au cul et faire l'avion mais c'est pas prévu dans les réglages d'usine



Oh.


----------



## danana'Z (15 Juillet 2010)

Oui , merci je savais que l'on pouvait faire sa playlist sur Itunes  , mais en faite , peut-on crée des fichier spéciales artistes et ecouter leur chansons a l'interieur ?
Désolée , je ne sais pas si je suis assez présice ... :rose:

Ex : Si je veut écouter Paramore (juste un exemple) est-ce que je peut crée un fichier sur l'Ipod avec le nom "Paramore" pour ecouter direct leur chansons ?

Merci , 

Ah et désolé pour le language kikoo ..:rose:


----------



## Sly54 (15 Juillet 2010)

danana'Z a dit:


> Oui , merci je savais que l'on *pouvait* faire sa playlist sur Itunes  ,


Non, on *doit*



danana'Z a dit:


> Ex : Si je veut écouter Paramore (juste un exemple) est-ce que je peut crée un fichier sur l'Ipod avec le nom "Paramore" pour ecouter direct leur chansons ?


Dans iTunes (je me répète ) tu crées ta liste Paramore; après synchro avec ton iPod, tu choisiras ta liste Paramore sur ton iPod.




danana'Z a dit:


> Ah et désolé pour le language kikoo ..:rose:


eh eh l'orthographe est aussi kikoo


----------



## r e m y (15 Juillet 2010)

sauf erreur (car ce sont des fonctions que je n'utilise jamais), on doit aussi pouvoir, sur l'iPOD, utiliser la recherche, taper paramore et ensuite créer une liste "On the Go" avec le résultat de la rec herche, non?


----------



## iPadOne (15 Juillet 2010)

et pour faire le café on appuie sur quel bouton ??? 


OK je sort


----------



## wath68 (15 Juillet 2010)

Ben, tout simplement, sur l'iPod, tu vas dans Artistes, puis tu choisis Paramachin,
et là tu trouveras tout les morceaux que tu auras synchronisé.



jpmiss a dit:


> On peut aussi se le foutre au cul et faire l'avion mais c'est pas prévu dans les réglages d'usine


Ha c'est donc ça, le fameux Mode Avion sur mon iPod Touch.
Je me demandais à quoi il pouvait bien servir.
Comment ça se passe? Faut jouer avec le manche alors ?


----------



## Mely (23 Juillet 2010)

danana'Z a dit:


> Ex : Si je veut écouter Paramore (juste un exemple) est-ce que je peut crée un fichier sur l'Ipod avec le nom "Paramore" pour ecouter direct leur chansons ?



Normalement, tu as encore plus simple. Nul besoin de créer des listes de lectures (ou playlist, si tu préféres) d'un même artiste (ou groupe de musique).
Tu as une option de classement/lecture par "artistes", tu recherches l'artiste (ou goupe) que tu souhaites écouter, et voilà


----------



## Pooki (23 Juillet 2010)

Je suis un peu comme Mely là, je ne comprend pas l'interêt de créer une liste de lecture avec un nom d'artiste, sachant que si l'on classe par artiste on aura toutes les chansons de l'artiste


----------



## Mely (23 Juillet 2010)

Peut être que danana'Z ne le savait pas (d'où sa question)


----------

